# Black Ant Red Ant



## kalgra (Aug 21, 2016)

1.



20160820-IMG_6680-Edit-2 by Kristian Algra, on Flickr





2.



20160820-IMG_6571-Edit-2 by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 21, 2016)

Awesome.

I really like the comp of #1 the diagonls of the BG and the ant looks bad ass with them " teeth" coming up at you.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 22, 2016)

What aperture was photo one taken at?

The reason I ask is, it seems like I would have taken that photo at f/20, but the entire antenna would definitely not be in focus like you have it.


----------



## kalgra (Aug 22, 2016)

Parker219 said:


> What aperture was photo one taken at?
> 
> The reason I ask is, it seems like I would have taken that photo at f/20, but the entire antenna would definitely not be in focus like you have it.



Both of these were shot at 1/250 at f/8  and iso 200 or 400 I don't recall. These ants were super tiny, probably between 4-5mm across. On the antenna I think I just got lucky and it was running in parallel with my dof. If you look at the second pic both antenna are out of focus.


----------



## davholla (Aug 22, 2016)

Very good photos.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice what lens did you take these with?


----------



## kalgra (Aug 22, 2016)

I used a Canon 100mm on a 70D


----------

